# please help!!!



## dr.yosra (May 21, 2010)

hi , i`m a doctor from sudan , i would like to come to work in australia.. i`m interested in paediatrics and i read that there are any jobs available. i have 1 year experience of work and i passed an ielts with an overall of 8. is there any chance that i can be exempted from the amc examination? does the plabs exempt me from amc or is it needed with working experience in uk? i need to now what exactly is needed of an international medical graduate..
thanks in advance


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

dr.yosra said:


> hi , i`m a doctor from sudan , i would like to come to work in australia.. i`m interested in paediatrics and i read that there are any jobs available. i have 1 year experience of work and i passed an ielts with an overall of 8. is there any chance that i can be exempted from the amc examination? does the plabs exempt me from amc or is it needed with working experience in uk? i need to now what exactly is needed of an international medical graduate..
> thanks in advance


You ought to have a read Doc.of the doctorconnect info you'll find linked from Doctors and Nurses - Workers - Visas & Immigration

I'm not familiar with what you mean by plabs but I think you'll find that all doctors need approval by the AMC.

There may be some post graduate further study/work under supervision situations with some variance re AMC initially but they will be limited in number and scope.


----------

